# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Joukkoliikenneuutiset > HSL: HSL:n yritysmyynti muuttaa Pasilaan

## RSS

HSL:n yritysmyynti muuttaa

HSL:n yritysmyynti muuttaa Toiselta linjalta Itä-Pasilaan. Muuttopäivänä perjantaina 14.5. myyntipiste on suljettu. Maanantaina 17.5. yritysmyynti avautuu klo 9.30 uudessa osoitteessa Opastinsilta 6A.

Uudet yhteystiedot

HSL yritysmyynti
Postiosoite: PL 100, 00077 HSL
Käyntiosoite: Opastinsilta 6A, pihataso
Puh. 4766 4444 / vaihde
yritysmyynti@hsl.fi

Myyntipiste palvelee ma  pe klo 8.30  15.00



Lue uutinen HSL:n sivuilta...

----------

